# ?? for Liam (loose items in utes)



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

was told today, even things like eskies, boots, other gear in utes WITHOUT a net over the top attracts a fine of $100 per item.
please tell me this isnt true. my esky isnt going to "blow" out of the tray and i dont want to drill pop rivets in a styleside ute to fit a net or tonneau cover.

the facts ??


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, go on, what's the real story? The story doing the rounds up here for the last 2 years has been a fine per unsecured item. I've never been stopped but I've also never had a cement mixer precariously balanced on top a wheel barrow on top of a pile of sand in a the back.

The urban myth is that a pair of work boots will cost you $150 each (I see the amount varies between locations :lol: ) but if you at least tie the laces together it becomes a single unsecured item.

There is also some confusion as to whether the idea is to stop stuff falling/blowing out while in transit or whether all this securing is to make sure all items stay inside the vehicle in the event of an accident. I doubt very much it's the latter but the first reason make sense, I've had a near miss from a full sheet of ply falling off a truck as well as a nice solid lump of timber fall off a truck in a seperate incident....whizzed past at head height and about 2 metres to the side of me!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

....and don't forget boats!


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

I guess the price of items that fall off the back of a truck are set to increase then..


----------



## Duggo (Dec 29, 2012)

We got the mermaids into work to explain things to us after mmm ran a story on the radio about it.
Short answer is that if its under the sides of a tray back or in the well of a style side, and can't bounce or blow out under normal driving conditions its fine.
We have bins on our trucks for removing all rubbish from site so they needed to have a lid, nuts bolts and washers are fine so long as they are in holders.
Work boots are ok, loose bits of paper, cardboard boxes aren't.
The story about having to hold stuff in place in case of a roll over is a myth, things just need to be secured in a way that they can't be dislodged during transport.
If pulled over by the mermaids or police take a photo of the tray if booked, and consult legal advice if you believe they are being unreasonable.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> ....and don't forget boats!


and kayaks ...


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Duggo said:


> things just need to be secured in a way that they can't be dislodged during transport.


Alongside a HiLux at traffic lights this week and his tray was only partially covered by net, but after reading Duggo's comment above, the net covered all smaller items while the heavier gear was uncovered.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

So the kids bouncing around in the back is a no-no, too?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

@ duggo,

thanks for that mate. that makes perfect sense. when liam gets back from waving his radar gun around, i'm hoping he'll confirm that.

@ con and nick. we had the small tinny just stuck in the tray and held down with ropes with the old truckies hitch etc. a truckie told us you have to have proper tensionable tie downs now. ie 2 ropes over a tinny is not enough. i would imagine there would be some legal implications if it came off and caused an accident. might be worth exploring.
@ con, mate got belted by an extension cable on a tradies rear ute racks going round a corner one day. nearly lassoo-ed me. surprised they get away with that one
@ dodge. yes sounds good


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Kids bouncing around in the back if a ute......never 

When I said boats, I meant they should also not have stuff like esky kids, gaffs and landing nets blowing/bouncing out of them while being towed....have never bought a gaff or landing net for that very reason....I pick them up off the side of the road (we live close to creeks and boat ramps)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Heaps of confusion.
A guy told me a couple of days ago he was booked by a transport inspector for having the wrong type of net. He hadto buy the a "approved net" which cost $170 and is web reinforced nylon mesh.......cant win.

Here is the rules from Main Roads QLD http://www.tmr.qld.gov.au/Safety/Vehicl ... raint.aspx


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Zed said:


> So the kids bouncing around in the back is a no-no, too?


The law here is that they must be tied down.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Same here. <65lbs, children must be restrained.
Do utes in AUS come w/ the shackle and straight jacket options?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Zed said:


> Same here. <65lbs, children must be restrained.
> Do utes in AUS come w/ the shackle and straight jacket options?


No but you can get a rack to put them on as long as they don't extend 1.5m from the back of the vehicle, even then you can just attach a flag to one foot.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Heaps of confusion.
> A guy told me a couple of days ago he was booked by a transport inspector for having the wrong type of net. He hadto buy the a "approved net" which cost $170 and is web reinforced nylon mesh.......cant win.
> 
> Here is the rules from Main Roads QLD http://www.tmr.qld.gov.au/Safety/Vehicl ... raint.aspx


Very informative. Thanks Paul.


----------



## nanook (Aug 8, 2011)

So I suppose what is the definition of a load??? more than one rod? two blundstones?? depends on the mood of Mr plod on the day....., I was caught speeding the other night and had 2 rods in the back of me ute, white bucket, empty bundy can from another time he did not say boo but then he did fine me $200 for 15kph over....... :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> Blimey, the coppers would have a field day in Africa.


Wot? For booking unrestrained warthogs in the back of the ute? :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> Watch out mate.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## robbiew (Jul 27, 2008)

Had a friend carting a load of damp topsoil In a ute was booked for no cover.he took a photo of the load and sent it off instead of paying the fine.He has heard no more and that was 8 mths ago.He was pursued by an over zealous officer with lights sirens bells and whistles.The old song from Arlo Guthrie "Alice's Restaurant " comes to mind. Cheers Rob


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I got fined for disobeying a no entry sign. Some 6 years later I had my day in court


----------



## pavo (Jul 14, 2009)

A mate of mine was fined for unrestrained load because his lawn mower in the ute was moveing around and my come out
The ute had a fiberglass cover with side widows and the back window was left up so the mower handle was sticking out above the tail gate. There was no way in hell it could come out even if you tried to lift and drag it out. 
He was fined for unsurcure load on a commercial vehicle $700.and 2 points. As it was his work vehicle with signage on it.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I also like the urban myth about the use of ropes being illegal as a restrainer for loads.......


----------

